# wellen-effekt



## CoMaSoUl (24. März 2002)

ich hab ein problem mit dem welleneffekt bei den geometrie effekten

wenn ich ein quaderförmiges objekt wellen will liegt danach imemrnoch das originalbild (ungewellt) darunter....und mann erkennt das natürlich und da stört!







was kann ich da machen?


----------



## axe van ecks (26. März 2002)

Du wählst das zu wellende Objekt aus, wendest den Effekt an dann drückst du "STRG" + "C" (Kopieren also) drückst dann "STRG" + "A" und dann auf "ENTF". Dannach auf "STRG" + "E" dann hast du nur das gewellte Objekt.


----------

